
Increasing the Windows 10 performance by these tips and tricks - whooptous
https://whooptous.com/how-to-speed-up-windows-10-pc-performance/
======
franferri
Very useful, a bit more specific here:

[https://gist.github.com/andygock/6b3a18bc4918e68e10829b35e94...](https://gist.github.com/andygock/6b3a18bc4918e68e10829b35e94eaeb7)

About the ccleaner comment in this article, just mind belongs now to mcaffee,
no longer piritform.

------
lone-commenter
Bad advice. Do not ever let CCleaner touch your system.

